# Round Bottom Oil Lamps



## Jonkou (Sep 18, 2021)

Finished these today, maple, yew, elm and redheart.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## phinds (Sep 18, 2021)

@Jonkou how thick are those? They look great. Can you show a side pic?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (Sep 18, 2021)

phinds said:


> @Jonkou how thick are those? They look great. Can you show a side pic?


They’re production pieces made to spec.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Informative 2 | Creative 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 18, 2021)

Very nice. Thanks.


----------



## phinds (Sep 18, 2021)

I assume you turn them w/ the top towards the chuck using a screw bit "chuck", and then a forstner to clear out the oil lamp area, yes?


----------



## Jonkou (Sep 18, 2021)

phinds said:


> I assume you turn them w/ the top towards the chuck using a screw bit "chuck", and then a forstner to clear out the oil lamp area, yes?


Nope, here’s an abbreviated tutorial.

1. mount on waste block, true/size blank, drill hole with carbide forstner and mark reference lines





2, turn recess





3. turn top radius blending with recess





4. part to finished height





5. rough in bottom radius





6. finish bottom radius to waste block and blend with top radius then sand to completion





7. part off





8. dress waste block for the next, if all goes well lose abt 1/16 so can mount 20 + blanks on a 2” block





9. mount on chuck to finish turn and sand bottom to completion





10. apply finish

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 4 | Great Post 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## phinds (Sep 19, 2021)

Excellent explanation. Thanks.

Is that a paper towel stuck inside the Forstner bit hole to make a tight fit w/ dowel chuck?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 19, 2021)

Barb said:


> They all look nice but I really love the redheart. :)


Agreed; great job John!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (Sep 19, 2021)

phinds said:


> Excellent explanation. Thanks.
> 
> Is that a paper towel stuck inside the Forstner bit hole to make a tight fit w/ dowel chuck?


No, paper towel and cardboard insert protect the completed surfaces.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 13, 2022)

Have you done any elm yet? I have seen cherry and walnut and maple and spalted hackberry. I was curious how elm would turn .
Sorry. Just hit send then found the elm in post 1. Looks great! I found a chunk around the house and am starting to process it. 
Will likely shelve it for a couple years and come back to this.


----------



## Jonkou (Feb 14, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Have you done any elm yet? I was curious how elm would turn.


Haven’t turned much elm. The pieces I’ve had weren’t anything special as far as figure and find the interlocking end grain somewhat difficult to work. Try it, maybe your stuff will be better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

